# EcoWalls Office Vivariums



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

We've taken a bit of time off from working with pdfs due to our travel schedule with the company. While my collection is not what it used to be, I am very excited to have some frogs in our office now : ) These have a bit of growing to do, but I thought I would share some photos. 

I'm using a biofoam as the backdrop and topography. It's a lot easier to work with than Epiweb IMO and can be carved for backgrounds and false bottoms. It is soft and very light weight. I've woven microdrip tubing into it for the plant mater and all external plumbing is located in the cabinets below. I have a large fan on a manifold which is supplying fresh air to the tanks. The foam buffers some of the force from the air and just enough it introduced in the tank for good circulation and to keep the glass from fogging. 
Enjoy!


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

And here is the yellow terribilis tank:


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice, I'm in the process of using three 18x18x24s in that exact same fashion, side walls on the outsides and only the back wall on the middle tank. I hope mine look half as good as yours when I'm done haha

Good to have you back though!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Tell us about biofoam. I'm guessing its foam for aquarium filtration.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Where'd you get the tanks, out of curiosity?
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the messages. The biofoam is a filtration foam. They come in various pore sizes and this particular variety is a bit finer than the material you would see for fish filtration. I like it better because it doesnt allow for "tiny limbs" or fingers to get stuck. We stock it and its easy to cut into any size you like. I've found it to be great for water features too since it prevents fish and tads from getting "behind" things. 

As for the tanks...I believe I purchased 1-2 from your dad : ) I had a good conversation with him and he's a great guy. We need to get you down to the greenhouse some time soon!


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I imagine it drains fairly well and doesn't wick a lot of water verticaly since you're having such good plant groth and no rot from too much water--is this correct? Where is a good souce to purchase on the net? And are the fake rocks something you made from the foam as well--describe please.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah, I'd like to know about the rocks as well. the ones on the side appear to be lace rock maybe?


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Universal rock


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Is the foam material what would be described as "reticulated foam"? A member on DB, Frograck, sells that...I have purchased a 18x18 piece and am really eager to use it...How do you cut/carve it?? I was hoping to cut out a piece as you have, and have a small pump that could be on the actual bottom of the tank -- the water it would draw in would have that whole piece of foam as a filter... So I was really tickled to see how you have used it...Because of the nature of the foam, substrate can be installed directly on top without a wick effect upwards, and particles will be unable to move down as well...if plants need to get more rootzone, they can move into the foam. Am I understanding all this correctly?? How did you work the "drip wall" at the top? and from looking at the pictures, appears that there is a cut out channel at the very back of the horizontal piece, or am I mistaken??? Eggcrate and PVC might just have to take a back seat...your tanks are gorgeous...thanks


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Greg is right about the rock. I am all for constructing my own, but these are pretty realistic and can easily be drilled to add drip tubing. 

The foam is a "reticulated foam" (there are several different types of reticulated foams). We use it as a layer in our product..although it is not hydrophilic (which is why we work with a combination of substrate layers in living walls and not just the reticulated foam) 

It does very well in vivariums (because of the humidity) and if misted, plant material will root readily within it and it makes an excellent substitute for a false bottom. You can stack it and cut into it to carve contours. It's extremely light weight and easily carved with a utility knife (I use the longer 6" blades). Surprisingly, the blades can dull after time so you want a nice sharp one and the material will cut like butter. I would recommend using a few dabs of silicon to adhere it to the back and bottom of the tank. To add drip irrigation, simply cut a slit in the top and insert drip tubing. Best of all, it won't break down like some other backgrounds do. 

If there is enough of an interest, I may offer some for vivariums in different sizes in the future.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

AQUAMAC said:


> Thanks for the messages. The biofoam is a filtration foam. They come in various pore sizes and this particular variety is a bit finer than the material you would see for fish filtration. I like it better because it doesnt allow for "tiny limbs" or fingers to get stuck. We stock it and its easy to cut into any size you like. I've found it to be great for water features too since it prevents fish and tads from getting "behind" things.
> 
> As for the tanks...I believe I purchased 1-2 from your dad : ) I had a good conversation with him and he's a great guy. We need to get you down to the greenhouse some time soon!


Yes I defiantly can't wait to come down and check it out.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

So if its finer than most used for aquarium filtration, where does one purchase the foam? I have a viv thats sitting empty and the idea of the traditional false bottom has been bugging me, I got sick of those.

Thanks,

Beautiful vivs. Very inspiring.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Ryan said:


> So if its finer than most used for aquarium filtration, where does one purchase the foam? I have a viv thats sitting empty and the idea of the traditional false bottom has been bugging me, I got sick of those.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beautiful vivs. Very inspiring.


Just bought some from FROGRACK here on Dendroboard. Here's his website TheFrogRack - Home


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

As I asked in post #10 about your comment about cutting the foam: Quote:
" carved with a utility knife (I use the longer 6" blades--" I have never heard of that long a utility knife blade...can you be just a tiny bit more specific?? Do you think a Dremel blade would cut it easily????


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

I believe what AqauaC is referring to are snap blade utility knives, where the dull portion is usually broke or snapped off and the new portion extended with a fresh point and cutting edge. If this is true, you won't be snapping the blades off but extending the blade to it's maximum extension and using the entire cutting surface like a knife. The blades are real flexible so long as you don't bend them to their breaking point and snap the blade. They are the only thing that I found that easily carves great stuff foam to my liking. But like AquaC says they dull fast cutting great stuff foam or reticulated foam. I buy three packs from Walmart for less than $3.00.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

AquaMac not AquaC, sorry for the typo.


----------



## JGAll (Jun 10, 2011)

Shoptek 20570/50073 3-Piece Break-Off Utility Knife Set: Hunting : Walmart.com

If I did this right, here is a link to what I am talking about.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

If you wanted to "shape" it more like rocks...or put a coating of titebond III, or whatever...would it work? Do things stick to it???


----------

